# Recommend me an aftershave please.



## Soul boy 68

As part of my Christmas wish list the wife has promised me an aftershave and her budget is around £70 ish, I am thinking of these ones

Dior Sauvage
Paco Rabanne
Hugo Boss bottled
Armani Code and Calvin Klein and there are lots more, have any of you guys tried any of these? Or can you recommend one that's not listed here that I should look at, maybe you have a favorite one that you can also recommend to me. So lets read it on here folks, what aftershave do you like?


----------



## macca666

I find aftershave a bit like perfume and that it can smell different on each person. I've smelt nice aftershaves on others but when I try it I don't like it. Similarly it smells nice on the taster stick (whatever they're called :lol) but when I spray it in me I don't like!

From your list I like Dior Savage however a close mate wears it which I thought would've been weird when we were out as couples so didn't buy it :lol:

At the moment from what I own my favourites are

Jean Paul Gaultier the original (which I think is le male)
Montblanc Legend intense
Abercrombie & Fitch Fierce


----------



## Cookies

Hi chum. 

I have a few nice ones (in Mrs Cooks' opinion anyway lol):-

Versace The Dreamer
Azzarro Wanted
Paco Rabane 

Three nice ones chum. 

Cooks 


Sent from my D6603


----------



## Shiny

Soul boy 68 said:


> Dior Sauvage


My favourite at the moment. Get nice comments every time I wear it.

Got a really fine spray on it too, so the bottle tends to last longer.


----------



## Kerr

Brut or Old Spice. :lol:



I prefer Issey Miyake.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Got a few -
In the order I like to wear them.

Viktor & Rolf Spicebomb
Paco Rabanne one million intense
Tom Ford Noir
Calvin Klein in 2 u
Diesel only the brave
Paul smith extreme (cheap and cheerful one)


----------



## Brian1612

I was always a one million man. Always got asked what it was when out but recently got invictus and it is even nicer.


----------



## Simz

1881 Black for me, lots of nice comments and some were even from the opposite sex X x X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Brian1612 said:


> I was always a one million man. Always got asked what it was when out but recently got invistus and it is even nicer.


1 in a million? Was that your aftershave or your chances lol.

Love it too btw

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Smithy225

For my daily I like to use chanel bleu, armani aqua di go or armani Le male which gets loads of comments!

My weekenders are creeds: aventus, himalaya, and silver mountain water. I do love Tom Ford neroli Porto fino but it just does not last. 

The aqua Di parma ranges are also really nice. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Spicebomb always gets good comments,last ages too.


----------



## bigmac3161

Chanel bleu my fav. But can't go wrong with joop go or Lacoste challenge.


----------



## MDC250

Totally agree with macca666 you will need to see what it's like on you as skin type seems to make a fairly big difference.

Like most of the Hugo Boss range. Have one for the day when I wear it in work (Bottled), one for weekends (Sport) and one for nights out (unsurprisingly Night!).

Also really like Gucci Guilty for the day and Gucci Guilty Black for the night.

Just run out of and my current favourite is Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## James_R

Issey Miyake l'eau d'Issey 

Really refined after shave, not too strong, not too weak.
Very nice

CK one for workdays or Paul Smith


----------



## PugIain

I have 3 Crabtree & Evelyn colognes, they're nice.
Not to mention some Old Spice, Brut and Blue Stratos


----------



## Cookies

Hai Karate? 😂

Sent from my D6603


----------



## muzzer

Daily use one is D.R Harris' Windsor - proper aftershave not some EDT

Special events are either

Boss Bottled 

or 

L'eau D'issey


----------



## Soul boy 68

Lots to choose from fella's, a really wide choice and tastes. This is going to be hard, some mentioned I've never heard of.


----------



## Cookies

Mrs Cooks bought the Azzarro for me a while back, and it's one of the nicest I've ever had chum. It lasts for ages too. 

Definitely try the Versace Dreamer too. You're bound to be able to get a few little samples to try out on the unsuspecting enemy lol.

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Rinzler

Hugo boss the scent or Chanel bleu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyman

Tom Ford - Tobacco Vanille - acquired smell, not everyone likes it. 
Jean Paul Gaultier - Le Male
Cartier L'Envol


----------



## JB052

Rancid Polecat


----------



## BadgerJCW

Thierry Mugler's Amen - the only aftershave I've worn that even guys have asked what it is!


----------



## Brian1612

Cookies said:


> 1 in a million? Was that your aftershave or your chances lol.
> 
> Love it too btw
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Well played sir and in recent weeks very true! :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Over budget but if you can try Creed Aventus


----------



## great gonzo

For £34 you can't go wrong with this, a very different scent which is like no other.

http://m.boots.com/h5/cat_hub?unCou...ry%20Beauty&gclid=CInQqpbk9dACFUW4GwodhrMHfg&

Gonz.


----------



## Cookies

What about Sex Panther, SB

Key features

- 60% of the time, it works every time
- Made with bits of real panther
- Illegal in nine countries
- It smells like desire (or a used diaper filled with Indian food)









😉

Sent from my D6603


----------



## sshooie

I'm a retro type of guy, so either Kuros, Aramis or Mandate...

Alternatively I like Boss


----------



## Hondafan1

Get it splashed on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Can you even still get Brut ?
Oh and old spice, Hai karate. 


Gonz.


----------



## sshooie

Most retro ones are still available.


----------



## sshooie

http://www.boots.com/en/Brut-AfterShave-100ml_1317?&&cm_mmc=bmm-_-google-_-PLAs-_-Boots%20Shopping%20-%20Category%20-%20Health%20and%20Pharmacy&product=10004493&gclid=CjwKEAiAm8nCBRD7xLj-2aWFyz8SJAAQNalaVOviC6dF5YGOiU3Y43AKvgih1ovcwkYVV-CVq28SehoCfMnw_wcB

http://www.boots.com/en/Old-Spice-Original-After-Shave-150ml_1323/

http://www.fragrancedirect.co.uk/al...XwEL4hHoRawtkW1_Oer917_brarieN4Ey6BoC9Unw_wcB

http://www.fragrancedirect.co.uk/all-fragrance-products/hai-karate-aftershave-lotion-100ml/invt/0073885?utm_source=google&utm_medium=merchant&utm_keyword=foo&istCompanyId=17773c4e-a26f-4631-9b91-73e6422dbe77&istItemId=xtamataqxq&istBid=tzti&gclid=CjwKEAiAm8nCBRD7xLj-2aWFyz8SJAAQNalaVqP8kC4XwEL4hHoRawtkW1_Oer917_brarieN4Ey6BoC9Unw_wcB


----------



## BillyT

Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male Eau de Toilette is my favorite.
The girl in the co op shop said to me you smell lovely its a shame your a auld lad lol.


----------



## kev999

Creed Aventus or JPG Le Male.


----------



## Hondafan1

There were some strange and wonderful bottles in the 70s,


















































































Think i have taken this post in a different direction, apologies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beetie

Too difficult to recommend any as everyone is different. Plus what do you want it for? Everyday or just for going out?

Dior sauvage, I personally hate on me as it's very strong and seems synthetic. Yet smells nice when I smell it on other people. Plus everyone seems to have it, I smell it on every street.

I have quite a few and 3 creed's in them, and aventus is the nicest one I own. But it's 90quid for only 30ml, so pretty expensive and over budget. It is worth it though as it lasts all day.


----------



## Soul boy 68

beetie said:


> Too difficult to recommend any as everyone is different. Plus what do you want it for? Everyday or just for going out?
> 
> Dior sauvage, I personally hate on me as it's very strong and seems synthetic. Yet smells nice when I smell it on other people. Plus everyone seems to have it, I smell it on every street.
> 
> I have quite a few and 3 creed's in them, and aventus is the nicest one I own. But it's 90quid for only 30ml, so pretty expensive and over budget. It is worth it though as it lasts all day.


The aftershave will be used for going out only, if I use it as a daily I'll go bankrupt :lol:


----------



## Andyg_TSi

My aftershave of choice is Mont Blanc - Prescence its ace & get lots of compliments off women when the get a whiff

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152253368354


----------



## st1965

Hugo boss...tried others in the same price range and theres nothing comes close


----------



## beetie

Soul boy 68 said:


> The aftershave will be used for going out only, if I use it as a daily I'll go bankrupt


In that case up the budget, use quidco to get a bit of discount and get creed aventus in 30ml size. Might be a small bottle but it will last ages as 1 spray is all you need, 2 max. Sometimes have it on the website allbeauty. If you need to sniff it, then find a selfridges.


----------



## nbray67

I have the following -

Chanel Allure - going out whiff
Issey Miyake - summer whiff
Hugo Boss (original) - anytime whiff
Joop (purple bottle, old school revisit on this one) - anytime whiff
Obsession Dark - daily whiff
Joop (blue bottle) - daily whiff

Just put in a Christmas wish for Dior Sauvage.


----------



## SKY

I like 
1 Million Prieve and still like Davidoff Cool Water


----------



## Simonrev

Calvin Klein Obsession .... worn it since it came out and still a favourite ... just wish they still did the shave foam as it too was excellent


----------



## james_death

Fragrance is a very personal thing, some wear for others but you need to wear for yourself what you like and the smell from the bottle or a card will differ with your skin chemistry,
This in turn affects longevity... Don't Discount women's.

Mine are...

*Penhaligons,* Sartorial, Blenheim bouquet, O pus 1870 and Endymion. + Vaara.

*Floris*, Santal would love the honey oud having tried a sample.

*Mont Blanc*, Individual & Legend Intense.

*Rochas*, Man

*Lanvin*, Avant Garde

*Molinard*, Homme II

*Jaipur*, Homme

*Lalique*, Encre Noire

*Dior*, Homme Intense

*Guerlain*, L'instant Extreme & L'Homme Ideal

*Monotheme* all now discontinued, Leather, Vetiver Bourbon, Black Oud & Amber Wood.

*Perry Ellis*, 360 Red

*Lolita Lempicka*, L'eau Au Masculin

*Carolina Herrera*, CH Men

*Crabtree & Evelyn*, Black Absinthe & West Indian Lime

*Ferragamo*, Black

*Thierry Mugler*, Pure Malt and the 2013 Edition, Pure Havane & Ultra Zest

*Truefitt & Hill*, Trafalgar, 1805, Spanish Leather, & Sandalwood

*Geo F Trumper*, Extracts of lime, GFT, Spanish Leather & Sandalwood.


----------



## moochin

Another one here for creed. The birds love it- knocks em bandy.😉

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

james_death said:


> Fragrance is a very personal thing, some wear for others but you need to wear for yourself what you like and the smell from the bottle or a card will differ with your skin chemistry,
> This in turn affects longevity... Don't Discount women's.
> 
> Mine are...
> 
> *Penhaligons,* Sartorial, Blenheim bouquet, O pus 1870 and Endymion. + Vaara.
> 
> *Floris*, Santal would love the honey oud having tried a sample.
> 
> *Mont Blanc*, Individual & Legend Intense.
> 
> *Rochas*, Man
> 
> *Lanvin*, Avant Garde
> 
> *Molinard*, Homme II
> 
> *Jaipur*, Homme
> 
> *Lalique*, Encre Noire
> 
> *Dior*, Homme Intense
> 
> *Guerlain*, L'instant Extreme & L'Homme Ideal
> 
> *Monotheme* all now discontinued, Leather, Vetiver Bourbon, Black Oud & Amber Wood.
> 
> *Perry Ellis*, 360 Red
> 
> *Lolita Lempicka*, L'eau Au Masculin
> 
> *Carolina Herrera*, CH Men
> 
> *Crabtree & Evelyn*, Black Absinthe & West Indian Lime
> 
> *Ferragamo*, Black
> 
> *Thierry Mugler*, Pure Malt and the 2013 Edition, Pure Havane & Ultra Zest
> 
> *Truefitt & Hill*, Trafalgar, 1805, Spanish Leather, & Sandalwood
> 
> *Geo F Trumper*, Extracts of lime, GFT, Spanish Leather & Sandalwood.


That's a Collection right there ! Have you tried Creed Aventus would be a great edition


----------



## danwel

Just bought my first Tom Ford and got to say what a difference to the aftershaves that i have been using which were/are Dior - Fahrenheit, Boss - The scent, Jean Paul Gaultier. The fact you only need like 2 squirts and it lasts all day make it arguably more cost effective.

i also got a couple of samples of Aventus Creed as they didn't have the small bottle in stock.

The Aventus and the Tom Ford i found that i could actually still smell the aftershave on me long after i had sprayed it and that is not something i had experienced before. So to that end when it is time to get more fragrance i will be having an Aventus Creed and Santal as they are amazing


----------



## james_death

WHIZZER said:


> That's a Collection right there ! Have you tried Creed Aventus would be a great edition


Briefly, could be too popular as everyone recognises it...

The thing with my skin chemistry is even such as Tom Ford stuff I burn most stuff off in short order.

Loads out there i would love.

Still take me ages to use what i have and i wear them everyday.

Found the original CK One in a draw last night so had to wear that today.

The Yardley Citrus and wood is nice don't last long but for an instant uplift small bottle and cheap.

I have a Floris limited something or other hiding can't even remember its name...:lol:

Lost track of all the ones i gave away...


----------



## beetie

danwel said:


> Just bought my first Tom Ford and got to say what a difference to the aftershaves that i have been using which were/are Dior - Fahrenheit, Boss - The scent, Jean Paul Gaultier. The fact you only need like 2 squirts and it lasts all day make it arguably more cost effective.
> 
> i also got a couple of samples of Aventus Creed as they didn't have the small bottle in stock.
> 
> The Aventus and the Tom Ford i found that i could actually still smell the aftershave on me long after i had sprayed it and that is not something i had experienced before. So to that end when it is time to get more fragrance i will be having an Aventus Creed and Santal as they are amazing


If you mean creed original santal, save some cash and buy mont blanc individuel. Lasts just as well and smells exactly the same, and costs a lot less. Trust me.


----------



## danwel

beetie said:


> If you mean creed original santal, save some cash and buy mont blanc individuel. Lasts just as well and smells exactly the same, and costs a lot less. Trust me.


Yes i did mean the original santal. Will have a look into your tip as i have just had a quick google and it is massively cheaper


----------



## WHIZZER

another is john varvatos Vintage


----------



## Saurus

I can highly recommend Vera Wang for Men.

The Mrs loves it, so much so, that she nicks it to spray on scarfs and jackets of hers, so watch out for it disappearing quickly!!

It's not that well known, so there is a good chance you will be unique in your social circle.

The downside is it's not long lasting. It's here for a good time, not a long time!!


----------

